# Another fishing licence question?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can one buy a fishing licence for a visitor to Portugal and if so....... how please?

I know you can get them for residents from the Multibanco but that requires a fiscal number that of course a visitor won't have.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If they don't have a NIF number then you need to go to your local Institute for Nature Conservation and Forestry, IP (ICNF) you'll need a copy of their passport if not with you.
Prices same

Your now going to ask where they are, well that's a mystery as I can't find on the new updated site
I can tell you where the one in Lousa is


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lousa is pretty close to me so that'd do.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you go over the Serra da Lousa from Castanheira to lousa, it's appox 1.5kms before centre, this is TomTom location Autoridade Florestal Nacional in Lous | TomTom Places


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Great.... thanks very much.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You pay and extra 50c as you get a very nice security embossed Licence


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol!


----------

